# group buy 2d diffusers at wholesale cost?



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

I've inquired to several local EPS moulding capable companies. I have a few designs for the 2D diffusers and trying to get pricing back to just have them molded out of EPS foam. 

I've stated I would need 100 units and trying to get pricing back for the cost w/ custom boxes made to fit these.

Would this type of thing be acceptable to do a group buy here? I'm just a guy trying to treat my room and looking to get the the price down. Obviously by outsourcing these and ordering many units the price per unit becomes cheaper.

What would be nice is to get these things down to like 40 or 50 bucks each shipped.

I would provide documentation showing cost and such, again just trying to treat my room as cheap as possible and by doing that group buys usually help. again is there intrest for this and would this be allowed?


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

What size are you looking at?


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

ellisr63 said:


> What size are you looking at?


24" x 24" panels and my numbers produce anywhere from 6" deep to 12" deep just depending on what range you want to diffuse.

depends on the well thickness too. 

initially I was going to build a 7 well 2D style out of 4x4 material which is 3.5" thick so that was the thickness of the wells. the build depth was max of 9" and only needed 41 blocks cut. would only need two 4x4x8 which can be had for less than 20 bucks and hten glue/screw these to a 3/8" 24"x24" board. all materials means this can be built for $30 each and considering your only having to cut 41 blocks of 1 9" and 8 each of various sizes

but man building these things would only take around an hour each. i could cut all 41 blocks, hit the edges with a sander lay them out glue em and be done minus paint in no time.

ONLY problem is 60lb weight. cheap yes... heavy yes... could I load 30 of these on my ceiling?... NO... not at 1800lbs total haha. 

sure... I don't need 30. I could get by with probably 8 and that would go a long way. But 30 sure would be cool


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Not a skyline type, but something like this?

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0002D05NW

Do you think the foam would be cheaper?


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

no... a 2d diffuser is exactly a skyline type.

this would be identical to the RPG skyline except my design depending on price would be anywhere from a 22" square up to around 30" depending on the pricing.

I'd like to keep diffusion in the 700-3000hz range. something around 7-9" thick using 1.75" to 2.5" well widths would be good. either a 7 well or 11 well design.


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Bmxer241 said:


> no... a 2d diffuser is exactly a skyline type.
> 
> this would be identical to the RPG skyline except my design depending on price would be anywhere from a 22" square up to around 30" depending on the pricing.
> 
> I'd like to keep diffusion in the 700-3000hz range. something around 7-9" thick using 1.75" to 2.5" well widths would be good. either a 7 well or 11 well design.


Sorry, I think I wasn't quite clear. I meant the one in my link is not a skyline type as you mentioned. Just wondering if you had considered that type of construction (molded/hollow plastic) vs the foam.


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

Peter Loeser said:


> Sorry, I think I wasn't quite clear. I meant the one in my link is not a skyline type as you mentioned. Just wondering if you had considered that type of construction (molded/hollow plastic) vs the foam.


Gotcha. I had not but anythign works for diffusion. you could throw wooden type baskets on the wall and it would bounce sound around and work albeit with unknown predictability.

Those panels would work too. The price isn't bad but I'm wanting to cover a 6' x 12' area on one part of my cathedral ceiling and the same for the other. for 2'x2' that means I need 30 panels. at $75 thats $2250 total just for that.

I bet you anything for the same $2250 investment I can get 100 panels fabricated if I can source a shop that can do it... add shipping costs and boxes and I bet I can offer a EPS foam type molded in a two pack for the same price as the one in your link.

Just trying to get an idea if anyone would be interested so I can get an idea of quantity to get. Right now I need about 40 panels and I'd like to be able to pull this off for $1000.... 

I can do it with 4x4 wood material however.... thats adding 2,400lbs to my walls/ceiling ummm... no. I need lighter alternative.


----------

